# Spam for bait ??



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone use Spam for catfish bait ? I was watching a show and they were using Spam for catfish in a different country and was wondering if it would work here? Thanks again...Rich


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes i've used it on trotlines and it caught cats and turtles.
sherman


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

What a waste of my favorite breakfast meat.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^^
If you decide to try it and something keeps stealing your bait...you might know where to look!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Don’t know why I like the stuff, but I do. Now you’re insinuating I would take his bait


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

On the show I watched they were talking about how the oil/ smell carries down the river and how it attracts the fish ....Rich


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gotta agree with Specwar, way too good to use on fish! Mmmmm, eggs and spam!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Guess Vienna sausages are out of the question with you guys lol lol


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Vienna sausages... now your just plain crazy FFRich! Hors d'oeuvres of Kings! I hope you're happy, had to look up the spelling of that word! Hehehe!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Don't know to go fishing with you guys or backpack camping lol lol


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

yes Ive used spam for catfish but after fishing all night i ate more of it then they did.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Specwar said:


> Don’t know why I like the stuff, but I do. Now you’re insinuating I would take his bait


Lol! I have to confess! I like the stuff too!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I love it! Spam, egg, and cheese on toasted bread. Breakfast of champion dagobilly's like me.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Ever try it sliced and grilled over charcoal??


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Spam is a good catfish bait. I cut mine in squares. Can be tricky casting it and not throwing it off the hook but after a few tries you'll figure out the size of bait and casting. I keep a small bait cooler with me and keep the spam and chicken livers in the cooler. Both seem to work better when keep on ice.


----------

